# كيف تتم تصفية مياه المدينة الآتية من النهر يرجى شرح تقرير مفصل عن هذه المحطات و أجزائها وقت مع الشكر



## رغيد المولى (25 أبريل 2012)

كيف تتم تصفية مياه المدينة الآتية من النهر يرجى شرح تقرير مفصل عن هذه المحطات و أجزائها وقت مع الشكر


----------

